# stackmat timer



## hic2482w (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can get a stackmat timer? I don't mind having to buy speedstacks as well. I don't want to have to order it online though, what stores in Ontario, Canada can I buy speedstacks at?


----------



## Owen (Mar 12, 2011)

Any big store. Wal-mart, Target, that type of place.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just know that if you have any interest at all using the data port function of the timer (tournament display, StackPod, PPT, etc.), the ones in the retail stores don't have them. You can only get them TTBOMK via the SpeedStacks site directly.


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 12, 2011)

They don't sell them in stores anymore iirc. But you may get lucky and find them in a clearance section or something.


----------



## splinteh (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah i don't think they sell the in retail store like walmart/ toysrus anymore. You can buy the one with the data port online from the speedstacks website or from speedcubeshop. I think cubedepot is selling them too. As a last resort, you can always use your computer


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 13, 2011)

Instead of starting a new thread, I'm just continuing on this one also on the topic of stackmat timers 
I got a timer without a data port, is there any way i can buy just the data port from somewhere?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Instead of starting a new thread, I'm just continuing on this one also on the topic of stackmat timers
> I got a timer without a data port, is there any way i can buy just the data port from somewhere?


 
By data port, I guess you mean the hole.
I found this tutorial, but haven't found an oppurtunity to try it out.


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 13, 2011)

my battery died on my stackmat and i can't get the top off do you guys know how i could get it off?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 13, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> my battery died on my stackmat and i can't get the top off do you guys know how i could get it off?



left handed drill bit


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> my battery died on my stackmat and i can't get the top off do you guys know how i could get it off?


 This is for the 2nd Gen
From the Stackmat Manuel
The battery that comes with your Stackmat should last a long time. If you(r) (TYPE IN THE MANUEL HA) Timer stops working correctly or the lights are dim then you need to replace the battery. Only an abult (ADULT. WHO EDITED THE MANUEL) should replace the battery. To replace it, open the door on the backside of the Timer and remove the battery by tapping the Timer against your palm. Using tools or a sharp object to remove the battery can damage the circuit board inside and is not reccommended. *Replace with a CR2032 coin cell battery. Make sure the + sign on the battery is facing up towards you.* Your StackMat won't work if the battery is put on backwards. Please dispose of used batteries safely.

On your Stackmat, there is a large circle in the middle. Look closely and engraved should say Open, Close with two arrows poiting to each. What I would do is get a flat head screw driver, fit it in and turn couter-clockwise.


----------



## Squadala (Apr 13, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> By data port, I guess you mean the hole.
> I found this tutorial, but haven't found an oppurtunity to try it out.


 Holy crap, thank you so much. I was afraid I'd have to dump an extra $20-30 just for that stupid data port... ><


----------

